# hello. I'm new here. INXP.... please help.



## eveni (Oct 11, 2010)

I have always thought that my type is INFP because that's what the tests said. But im starting to think that im an INTP.

can anybody please help me with this? i don't actually know what i'm looking for...... :mellow:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings eveni and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum eveni. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome:happy:

Yes, there are people here that can help you determine your type. Many threads that have been stickied in the MBTI and Cognitive Functions sub-forums should help you.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome... From all my understanding you make have a weaker x and flip between the two.


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

The joke is if you are asking your INFP


----------



## PaintingThoreau (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you want a hug? Or a debate?
:tongue:


----------



## Kate7 (Jul 29, 2010)

eveni said:


> I have always thought that my type is INFP because that's what the tests said. But im starting to think that im an INTP.
> 
> can anybody please help me with this? i don't actually know what i'm looking for...... :mellow:


Hello eveni  

You are looking to see whether your lead function - as an introvert that means the stuff going on in your head all the time - is logical deduction (Ti), or a more holistic/people aware analysis (Fi). If you are a Ti person you will excel at logical type deductions - maths etc. If you are an Fi you will excel at the more people aware analysis - ethics etc. You might be able to do either, but you will find one really easy and natural, the other you will have to apply yourself more.

This also affects your motivation and what your thoughts fall to when you are left to yourself. Do you naturally spend most time thinking about the parts of a situation, or about the rights and wrongs of a situation?

If you are still confused, tell us a little more about yourself and we will be able to help :happy:


----------



## eveni (Oct 11, 2010)

PaintingThoreau said:


> Do you want a hug? Or a debate?
> :tongue:


i like debates. i don't get any pleasure from hugs. LOL


----------



## eveni (Oct 11, 2010)

GBer8721 said:


> The joke is if you are asking your INFP


how can that be a joke?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

eveni said:


> how can that be a joke?


The joke is INTPs generally don't know how to ask for help. :laughing:

Anyway, welcome to the forum. Hope to see you around. :wink:


----------



## Arrowyn (Sep 1, 2015)

PaintingThoreau said:


> Do you want a hug? Or a debate?
> :tongue:


I'm not sure what I am either. INxx. But I can tell you that I neither want a hug or a debate. A fair exchange of ideas would be great, but at the first sign of aggression, I will run away and hide in a hole.


----------



## Arrowyn (Sep 1, 2015)

darksoul said:


> The joke is INTPs generally don't know how to ask for help. :laughing:
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forum. Hope to see you around. :wink:


LOL. My hubby is INTP and this would be true for him. I just help him anyway, and then say nothing about it, as if it never happened.


----------



## som00 (Sep 5, 2015)

How about spending some time on INFP forums and INTP forums and see which atmosphere is more fit for you?
I'm also in between INFP and INTP but after lurking around the cafe I realized I'm certainly more of INFP, only just not too get emotional.


----------

